# Gipsy Funeral - more far than your imagination goes...



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to share these...


----------



## Clave (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats insane!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a big bottle of Chivas Regal going to waste!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2007)

Big $$$$


----------



## Erich (Jul 27, 2007)

not surprising though, guess they think they can take it with them kinda like Egyptians of old eh......... ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Thats a big bottle of Chivas Regal going to waste!



Would even be more upsetting to me if that was a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2007)

> Thats a big bottle of Chivas Regal going to waste!



and flat screen TV
and DVD player
and plot of land
not to mention the Calvin Klein gift set on the table!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2007)

Crazy!


----------

